# helmet for 26" (hat size 8 1/4)



## fixxxer0 (Apr 29, 2008)

i tried a search and didn't really see anything in my extra large melon range....


as the subject says, i have a 26" around head and in hat size that would be like 8 1/4. which is pretty damn big.


does anyone know what brand and model might work for me? 

as far as shape, i think its just BIG lol.... i guess rounder if anything.... but just a kinda normal head on a large scale haha

thanks in advance


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

this is one of those items that you should go to the LBS and try on. Once you have found a manufacturer that you like and size that fits, you can buy replacements online.

FWIW, all the helmet manufacturers will make an XL size that will fit over your noggin. The variables are how much venting you want, adjustability, coverage, etc. Some that I find comfortable, others won't like so I can't really tell you what brand you will like best.

Personally, I buy giro helmets.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

I 2nd Giro. They have a model out called Atlas II made for bigger heads. Only goes up to 25 but it wouldn't hurt to try it on.

That or you could always buy one of those styrofoam coolers... : P


----------



## fixxxer0 (Apr 29, 2008)

well heres the reason i asked....

i tried every helmet 3 bike shops in my area had and none fit.... 

the only one that came close to fitting was a giro atlas, but it was too tight on the sides of my head (don't know if it was an atlas 1 or 2?)


ive read about the bell triton but all 3 shops didnt have it in stock to try...

any other i can ask for by name? knowing what didn't fit (almost everything)


----------



## Exodus11 (Aug 21, 2007)

follow this link! it will give you mucho companies to look at...

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/helmet/index_byrating.shtml


----------



## fixxxer0 (Apr 29, 2008)

just figured id upadate for anyone else in my situation with a large head...

i tried on the bell triton and it doenst fit well, there are two pressure points at the top that kneed into my skull… the circumference wasn’t a problem so maybe someone with a just as large head of a different shape will be fine. 

I found the Giro Atlas II at another shop and it seemed to be very similar to the Atlas (1?) but a little more comfortable (maybe larger) - so for now that is my helmet. 

But i am still searching for something more comfortable


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

ALRIGHT!!! Now the ole nogging will be safe. LOL 

Did your Atlas come with extra pads for the inside? If so, I believe some might be a little less thick than the ones already in it. If you need to, just take those little pads out all together. You'd be surprised at how much room that will make. My first helmet was the
Atlas (first generation) and that's what I had to do. Actually, I still use that helmet after 5 years.


----------



## fixxxer0 (Apr 29, 2008)

FireBallKY said:


> ALRIGHT!!! Now the ole nogging will be safe. LOL
> 
> Did your Atlas come with extra pads for the inside? If so, I believe some might be a little less thick than the ones already in it. If you need to, just take those little pads out all together. You'd be surprised at how much room that will make. My first helmet was the
> Atlas (first generation) and that's what I had to do. Actually, I still use that helmet after 5 years.


yes it did, i will soon have two sets since i jsut crashed pretty bad and cracked that atlas lol


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

GEEZ-O-PETE!!! (it's a southern thang)

I take it you're alright. Were you on the road or riding a trail? Or in your driveway? hehe

Thank goodness you had a helmet on.


----------



## fixxxer0 (Apr 29, 2008)

i had the bright idea of doing this little dirt jump ramp that someone built in the park by my hosue...


i am assuming I didnt make it (although I dont remember the jump or anything that happened) but i had enough sense to walk home and goto the ER. i was by myself so i don't know if i was blacked out on the floor for a few minutes, but i dont remember the walk home or the crash.

nothing broken though, and CT scan was fine, just super sore everywhere on my right side lol


----------



## fulcrum1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Giro Havoc worked for me!


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Another big head seeks sanctuary...*

Yes, I'm resurrecting yet another old thread. Since I'm in the market for a new helmet and I have a rather large head (also about 26"), searching the vast experiences of my fellow Clydes was of first order.

Most shops don't stock helmets that are even remotely close to my size, I was wondering whether anyone has recent experience with XXXL / 25"-26" helmets. I haven't had luck with the universal-fit Bell helmets.

_Here are a few suggestions from other threads:_

Bell Variant / Triton
Fox Flux
Giro Xen / Animas / E2 / Atlas II / Havoc

To make things even more difficult, I'm a cheap ba$tard and would love to find something deeply discounted.

Thoughts? Bargains? Links?


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

Triton or the Atlas II.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

FireBallKY said:


> Triton or the Atlas II.


I think I read in one of the other helmet threads that Bell helmets are designed for more of a round head, while Giro is designed for more of an oval shape. Is that correct?


----------



## fixxxer0 (Apr 29, 2008)

i would say go for the atlas ii.

i bought two after i broke my first one lol


they are reasonably priced as well. i think i paid $30 online (i already knew it fit me) $40 in the LBS


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bell Triton *
http://catalog.bicycleoutfittersindy.com/itemdetails.cfm?LibId=49755

*Giro Atlas II *
http://catalog.bicycleoutfittersindy.com/itemdetails.cfm?LibId=40496

$32 w/ CODE A95436 (20% off)
Free Shipping


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the links!

I think I am going to get my LBS to order a Giro in black for me. I have a Pro Tec that I have had for many years, but it has always been tight against my forehead and the back of the ol brain bucket. And seeing it is almost 5 years old now, it may be time to upgrade.

I like the looks of the Pro Tec, especially on the trail, but on the road it is bulky, hot and cumbersome, and not aerodynamic like the Giro.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I cover my gargantuan cranium with a Fox Flux in L-XL.


----------



## The Professor (Jun 25, 2009)

Bell Delirium works for me, but I'm in Norway so it might not be available where you are located.

I have a big watermelon shaped head, and the helmet fits like a glove.

That being said, I prefer the Giro styling (Xen, Phase, etc.) and the Phase fit me well too, but it was at the maximum setting, and in Norway the Phase was 1000 NOK (or about $175!!) where I got the Delerium for 799 NOK or about $130.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

Local big name bike shop (Bert's) carried mostly Giro helmets. Out of shear chance I tried the Atlas II, before I even knew of this forum. I tried another Giro helmet with THE SAME numbers, I think it was 57cm or something. And it didnt fit. The Atlas II was *perfect*, but I walked away with it for $30, and I had not done any research.. it was simply #1 The *only* helmet in the shop to fit me, and #2 cheaper than almost all the rest.

Its worked out great. When I got stranded in the woods I kept the helmet on and slept in it and it kept my neck straight and off the dirt ground, and my head was comfy and up, even if it did want to roll sometimes. So there you go, outside, overnight in the rain, on the ground, all day worn Atlas II..

It is however given that I have not tried others, but I'll vouch for the Giro Atlas II.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

dog.gone said:


> *Bell Triton *
> http://catalog.bicycleoutfittersindy.com/itemdetails.cfm?LibId=49755
> 
> *Giro Atlas II *
> ...


Greenfish has the Giro Atlas II for $29.95 in _blue_. Free shipping on orders over $59:

http://greenfishsports.com/product/...0-giro-bike-helmets-giro-atlas-ii-helmet.html


----------

